# Need some advice



## HilaryC (Jul 27, 2010)

I run a small portrait studio in Ennis, Montana specializing in Black and White Portraiture.
I just purchased a new laptop 17 1/2 in screen quad core processor 4 gigs of ram.
To my surprise I cannot use tethered capture with Windows 7 64 bit using my pair of 1D Markll.
I was told by Canon Professional services that these cameras are not supported by Canon under Windows 7 64bit operating system. I am not interested in upgrading to a Mark 3 or a Mark 4 nor the 7D.
Any suggestions on what I should purchase as I use tethered capture in my studio 100%.
Any and all suggestions will be deeply appreciated.
HilaryC


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 29, 2010)

buy a 17' macbook pro... not only is it cheaper than buying new cameras, but it is a great computer with all the power and memory you need. I have a 15 and i love it! 

Just a suggestion


----------



## ronderick (Jul 29, 2010)

Though I'm not a believer in Apple, I think they do a better job by making life easier for designers, photographers, and people who doesn't want to both with figuring out compatibility and computer spec issues.

Tethered shooting with 1D MKII is supported in Aperture 3: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4176 

Maybe u should give Macs a shot...


----------



## Alph (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not 100% certain this will work for you, but it would be worth looking into:

It is Microsoft's way of making Windows XP applications run under Windows 7, and it's free.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/

Cheers,
Alph


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, software is cheaper than a whole new computer...why not get Lightroom 3? It will help you organize all your studio work, and might even speed up your workflow in a lot of areas. I shoot portraits and it has helped me immensely. I can save tweaks I make to a photo and apply them to other photos later so I can have signature "looks". Also, adding keywords could help you out a lot. But I digress...

LR3 supports tethered shooting and it looks like the 1D mkII is supported. See here http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/842/cpsid_84221.html 

$300 to get back tethered shooting and to add a lot of great workflow stuff is nothing for a business. Plus, Adobe offers free trials, so you don't have anything to loose  Good luck!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh crud...I just read down a bit more on the link I gave you and it looks like the 1D mkII isn't supported in 64 bit. Sorry, I should have read further. 

Not sure if it is just a codec issue or if there is something else. I just posted in the software forum about a codec I found for Win 7 64 that lets you view thumbnails (even though that supposedly isn't supported). Not sure if that would help you out here though.

I'll keep thinking about it...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

So I just checked, and it looks like Capture One 5 PRO supports tethered shooting w/ the 1d mkII. They don't specify if it works w/ Win7 64, but they do say that the PC and Mac support is the same (no more or less features on either). You could send them an email and see if they support your camera.

I used Capture One a long time ago w/ Phase One backs (probably 7 or 8 years ago now) and it worked fine for our portrait studio. Here is a link to their site FAQ: http://www.phaseone.com/en/Software/Capture-One-5-Pro/PRO-FAQ.aspx

Looks like they offer a free trial so you can at least test it out first. If I find anything else, I'll let you know.


----------

